
Three minutes with Hans Rosling will change your mind about the world - ehudla
http://www.nature.com/news/three-minutes-with-hans-rosling-will-change-your-mind-about-the-world-1.21143?WT.mc_id=TWT_NatureNews
======
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13200299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13200299)

~~~
DrScump
(This is a dupe -- it's the same article, just different HN titles chosen by
submitters.)

